# Marriage problems



## Johannaca (10 mo ago)

My husband and I have been together for 15 yrs total. He is a alcoholic. He does what he wants when he wants . He stays up all night and sleeps all day. We have a 7 yr old son and even when I am working all day I have to clean and take care of my son. I told him why don't you take him to go bowling or something he said it was boring I tries to explain to him that this was not about him it's about him. He said he pays rent but I pay for other bills. Is anyone else experiencing this? He yells at me he tells me I ama ****ing ***** in front of our son. Him and I don't sleep together. I know he is not cheating he is not into sex but I just don't understand all the anger and selfishness. Not only this but he thinks everything is funny a guy at his job lost his job and my husband thought it was hilarious. I told him you wouldn't think it was funny if it was you.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Johannaca said:


> My husband and I have been together for 15 yrs total. He is a alcoholic. He does what he wants when he wants . He stays up all night and sleeps all day. We have a 7 yr old son and even when I am working all day I have to clean and take care of my son. I told him why don't you take him to go bowling or something he said it was boring I tries to explain to him that this was not about him it's about him. He said he pays rent but I pay for other bills. Is anyone else experiencing this? He yells at me he tells me I ama *ing ** in front of our son. Him and I don't sleep together. I know he is not cheating he is not into sex but I just don't understand all the anger and selfishness. Not only this but he thinks everything is funny a guy at his job lost his job and my husband thought it was hilarious. I told him you wouldn't think it was funny if it was you.


I don’t know about alcoholism so I’ll stay away from that, but you really need to protect your child from this terrible environment. Get him away from this.

You are worth more than a man talking to you that way. Don’t stand for it.

Is there any hope that he would get help from AA or anything?

Im really sorry you’re in this situation.
Families are destroyed by demons like this.
You should protect your son while you still can.


----------



## Johannaca (10 mo ago)

I am trying to save as much money as possible to be able to do this. When he drinks I leave and stay somewhere else. He will not go to AA. I asked my mom if we could stay with her but she said no and told me to go to a homeless shelter. I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Johannaca said:


> I am trying to save as much money as possible to be able to do this. When he drinks I leave and stay somewhere else. He will not go to AA. I asked my mom if we could stay with her but she said no and told me to go to a homeless shelter. I just don't know what else to do.


I’m not an expert here but I know there are womens shelters and women‘s ministries that exist to help women just like you get out of dreadful situations.

One of these good TAM folks will help with this, just hang tough.

Do you have any other family or really good friends nearby?
Do you attend church? Or is there one nearby that you could talk too?
I’m not pushing religion on you but churches try to help those in need, at least the ones I know about near me.
What about calling the police just to ask about women’s shelters?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Johannaca said:


> I am trying to save as much money as possible to be able to do this. When he drinks I leave and stay somewhere else. He will not go to AA. I asked my mom if we could stay with her but she said no and told me to go to a homeless shelter. I just don't know what else to do.


Omg! That's terrible!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Johannaca said:


> I asked my mom if we could stay with her but she said no and told me to go to a homeless shelter.


What was the reason she said "no"?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Johannaca said:


> My husband and I have been together for 15 yrs total. He is a alcoholic.


Before you do anything you need a better understanding of the alcoholism. Go to a few Al-Anon meetings. They are support groups for people who love people addicted to alcohol. Learn more. It will open your eyes & you will then know what to do next.


----------



## Johannaca (10 mo ago)

I did call the police and they told me all the shelters are full and asked if I could take my son somewhere else because my husband couldn't drive. So that was no help and Ues I am a Chris and I do go to church.


In Absentia said:


> What was the reason she said "no"?





In Absentia said:


> What was the reason she said "no"?





In Absentia said:


> What was the reason she said "no"?


She said she had no room.


Johannaca said:


> I am trying to save as much money as possible to be able to do this. When he drinks I leave and stay somewhere else. He will not go to AA. I asked my mom if we could stay with her but she said no and told me to go to a homeless shelter. I just don't know what else to do.





In Absentia said:


> What was the reason she said "no"?


She said she had no room.


D0nnivain said:


> Before you do anything you need a better understanding of the alcoholism. Go to a few Al-Anon meetings. They are support groups for people who love people addicted to alcohol. Learn more. It will open your eyes & you will then know what to do next.


This is a very good idea. Thank you.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Johannaca said:


> I did call the police and they told me all the shelters are full and asked if I could take my son somewhere else because my husband couldn't drive. So that was no help and Ues I am a Chris and I do go to church.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both the Al-Anon and church are great places to ask about sheltering and other resources for helping you out.
I'm sorry to hear what the police said, I was hoping they could help right away.


----------



## chazmataz33 (Apr 18, 2021)

Have you tried the Salvation Army?


----------

